# Ridley bikes



## Quico12 (Jan 3, 2014)

Any experience/feedback on Ridley Noah? I
saw th e bike online and looked awesome!!


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

I have ridden one for a year now. I love it. Super stiff and handles like a dream.


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

Here's mine. Love it.


----------



## Quico12 (Jan 3, 2014)

Cool bike. How much does it weight?


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

Quico12 said:


> Cool bike. How much does it weight?


Right at 16 lbs.


----------



## tottenham21 (Nov 8, 2011)

how does the noah compares with the fenix they are selling at performance?


----------



## hppy4u (Sep 15, 2002)

I've had a 2009 and currently own a 2012 Ridley Noah. I was originally looking at the following bikes: Cervelo S3/S5, Giant Propel, Pinarello Dogma, Specialized Venge, and Felt AR before I purchased the 2012 Noah and couldn't be happier with the Noah. The Noah is definitely a stiff riding frame but any harshness can be dulled by softer saddle, bar tape, and tires. 

The Noah rides so efficiently and purposefully that it's a blast to ride aggressively. Club rides are a joy since the power transfer is so immediate and the handling is very predictable (no twitchiness with the steering). Just bear in mind Ridley sizing seems to run large so use the top tube measurements to determine sizing. 

Here's my bike:


----------



## Arnoud (Nov 3, 2008)

My friend's Retro Damocles in process


----------



## droptarotter (Nov 22, 2004)

tottenham21 said:


> how does the noah compares with the fenix they are selling at performance?


I own both a Noah and a Fenix...........the Noah has a much better ride! The Noah transfers power much better, feels smoother and faster.
The Fenix has a harsh ride to it. I got the Fenix at a price too good to pass up, so I built it up as winter bike.

I'll add one more bike to the mix..........I also have a Ridley Helium and this frameset is the best of the 3 Ridleys!

Bike builds are;

Fenix- Ultegra Di2/Dura Ace 1380 Wheels

Helium- Super Record 11/ Campy Bullet or Neutron Wheels

Noah- Dura Ace 11 mechanical/ C-50 Wheels

Cheers


----------

